# Homebirth after haemorrhage.



## xsadiex

Hi there!

I've had two wonderful homebirths with my boys, I really enjoyed being at home.

Everything was great, until my womb didn't contract down fast enough. With my first I lost 600ml (not that bad) and with my second it was a litre. I was taken to hospital in an ambulance, I did not need a transfusion and felt OK after. They managed to slow down the bleeding at home.

I would absolutely love a homebirth again but obviously I have the worry that this time it will be worse. I am unsure what to do or think.

Any advice? Anyone gone through something similar?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi, I dont know answer but just found a good homebirth and hopefuls group on FB x


----------



## NDH

What were your previous births like, especially the second one compared to the first? Were you left pretty undisturbed or were there lots of intrusions to your focus? I ask this because births where the woman is left as undisturbed as possible, up to the first hour even postpartum, when she is most at ease and relaxed and her neocortex is shut off, the natural hormone release drastically reduces the chance of hemorraging when compared to highly disrupted births. Keep the lights dim and voices low and avoid activating your neocortex as much as is possible to keep your risk of another hemorrhage low.

Working on building your blood volume and iron levels now are good preventative measures. Not that they will stop you from hemhorraing, but with increased blood volume and good iron the effects of extra blood loss are likely to be quite minimal (which is why some women can lose 1000mL and feel totally normal and others may feel awful with less than 500mL loss.

I think midwives carry syntocinon as well though, so you can also choose to have a managed third stage knowing you are at increased risk of hemorrhaging, and there are also herbs and tinctures you can use (shepherds purse, motherwort, cayanne.)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I would talk to your MW and make sure they are on the same page about what to do to help you.


----------



## xsadiex

My first labour was very long.

The second where the PPH was worse was quite quick (4 hours). Both my births at the end weren't very relaxed, I felt rushed to deliver the placenta. Maybe they were concerned about the bleeding though? 

I saw the midwife today and she put me forward for consultant led care, I don't want this! They will want me in hospital with a canula in. Hmm.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

xsadiex said:


> My first labour was very long.
> 
> The second where the PPH was worse was quite quick (4 hours). Both my births at the end weren't very relaxed, I felt rushed to deliver the placenta. Maybe they were concerned about the bleeding though?
> 
> I saw the midwife today and she put me forward for consultant led care, I don't want this! They will want me in hospital with a canula in. Hmm.

You may just need another MW then


----------



## NDH

They can want what they want, ultimately its still your choice.


----------



## cupcake23

Have you had a chance to read your previous notes? You might be able to have more insight into why you bled, maybe it was the placenta... Did you carry on bleeding after the placenta was delivered? 

It's a hard one, you can only decide for yourself, would a compromise be a birthing unit? I know that at my trust as long as it was no more than a litre and no blood transfusion needed you can still labour/birth as 'low risk'.


----------



## LoveCakes

Do they know why you bled so much and if it will change your chances of it happening again? They have to be basing their decision on something.


----------



## xsadiex

It was because my uterus wasn't contracting down fast enough, it was from the placenta wound I believe.

I have decided to go for the birthing unit, fingers crossed they will okay it. The consultant thinks I have a higher chance of it happening again, which I understand!

I am too scared to risk it. It's a shame though, I really loved having my two at home.
Equally I would feel safer being near the hospital and not having to transfer in an ambulance x


----------



## BunnyN

I hemorrhaged during a MC and lost 2 liters of blood.and went into shock. My last two births were HBs and we are planning another one this time but I do have some concerns. I am considering a managed 3rd stage.


----------

